

iSuppli: Google's Nexus One Costs $175 to Manufacture - cwan
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2357924,00.asp

======
po
One thing I've never understood about iSuppli is when they price "the
Synaptics touchscreen at $17.50"… who's price is that? It's not like Google is
going to pay the same price as me going to RadioShack. When Apple cornered the
memory market, did they realize that Apple had way better prices then other
manufacturers? Do they account for any of this at all?

They seem to throw down per-component prices all the time without showing how
they derive them.

------
pieter
Gruber had an article about iSuppli a while back:
<http://daringfireball.net/2007/07/isuppli>

I wouldn't put too much into this.

~~~
pmorici
Well iSupply is being dishonest in forgetting to mention manufacturing costs
and all that other over head that goes into making the device but from a
purely materials perceptive they may be correct.

~~~
mschy
The iSuppli press release is titled 'Google Nexus One Carries $174.15
Materials Cost.'

The third sentence reads "This total comprises only hardware and component
costs for the Nexus One itself and does not take into consideration other
expenses such as manufacturing, software, box contents, accessories and
royalties."

Your accusation seems spurious at best. Some might call it dishonest.

~~~
pmorici
I'm talking about the daringfireball article. Not the posted one. on second
look perhaps it's just the secondary articles that are misquoting. If you
don't like the word dishonest replace it with exaggerated.

~~~
mschy
You said iSuppli was being dishonest. They weren't. They're not exaggerating
either.

iSuppli isn't responsible if daringfireball (or anybody else) mangles their
actual statements.

I'll stand my statement that you are dishonest, and at your suggestion I'll
add an addendum that you're exaggerating the scope of iSuppli's
responsibility.

